# Dragonlance: Dragons of Autumn Twilight (2008)



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

*Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

I think this link will explain all - I think I might just go and burn down the local cinema - might make me feel a little better:
Dragonlance Movie Site | News: ... And Here it is, the first trailer!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

I think it looks perfect. I love classically drawn cartoons, artwork reminds me of some of the best cartoons ever made. and I think its dvd release only, it doesn't look like its going to be a theatrical release, I don't think anyways since at the end of the trailer it said "coming to dvd"


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

watch the trailer for longer - the classical animation I have no problem with - look what they did to the dragons!


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

Still, bringing Dragonlance to film is a good thing even if it's not quite what we all had hoped for...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*



Overread said:


> watch the trailer for longer - the classical animation I have no problem with - look what they did to the dragons!



What did they do to the dragons? Am I missing something? They look like, well, dragons. LOL.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

cheap CGI on top of old style animation


----------



## bookfan (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*



dustinzgirl said:


> I think it looks perfect. I love classically drawn cartoons, artwork reminds me of some of the best cartoons ever made. and I think its dvd release only, it doesn't look like its going to be a theatrical release, I don't think anyways since at the end of the trailer it said "coming to dvd"


It might have a very limited theatrical release in various art houses just so it might get nominated for a best animated film of the year.



Overread said:


> cheap CGI on top of old style animation


The dragons don't look great but it won't be distracting for me.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*



bookfan said:


> It might have a very limited theatrical release in various art houses just so it might get nominated for a best animated film of the year.



Pfft, it'll never come to my podunk towns theater.


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

*I am so chuffed its nearly here!

Overread, isnt it some kind of tradition to to CGI over old style animation?
The original Lord Of The Rings animation was the same.

I have read the books so many times I know I will find little imperfections in the movie but still its a must see for me, I have waited so long for it!

One thing though... Raistlin's skin didn't look very golden to me...*


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

I'm going to have to agree with Overread on this one. I can't stand it when CGI and classic animation are mixed like that. It's kind of like nails on a chalkboard, or rubbing a baloon the wrong way. It just kills me to experience it.


----------



## ScottSF (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

just a thought.

Usually when trailers come out the CGI doesn't have all the finnishing touches yet.  The early trailers for Beowulf looked kind of rubbery but the textures look much better in the recent trailers.  Hopefully the finnished product for DL will look better than the trailer.


----------



## Falsteed (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Dragon Lance the movie - do not get excited.*

I think I'm going to pass and keep the story in my head, else it forever become a _He-Man_ epic with terrible dialogue. (Not to say anything against classic animation, _Wizards_ is like my favorite film.)


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dragonlance Question...*

Dragon's Of Autumn Twilight. Just released in January.

Official Dragonlance Movie Site | News, gossip, views and rumours surrounding movies beased on the Wizards of the Coast Dragonlance fantasy world and Dragonlance novels by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman.

Ive recently watched the first movie of this animated series. Does anyone know when more will be made.

I mean I saw on the website that they were planning to make an ongoing series of movies, but I think that was two years ago before the movie ever came out.

They haven't updated it that I can see.


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Dragonlance Question...*

Hello _Sire of the Dragon_

Sorry, same here, could not find any info on the release date of the second movie *Dragons of Winter Night*, or let alone whether it will even be made. I've written a few thoughts about the first one in the _Anime/Animation_ sections.

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## kaneda (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Dragonlance Question...*



DeepThought said:


> Hello _Sire of the Dragon_
> 
> Sorry, same here, could not find any info on the release date of the second movie *Dragons of Winter Night*, or let alone whether it will even be made. I've written a few thoughts about the first one in the _Anime/Animation_ sections.
> 
> Cheers, DeepThought



Any chance you could link to that post?


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Dragonlance Question...*

Of course. Done... http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/31862-what-are-you-currently-watching-7.html

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## Werthead (May 26, 2008)

A review of the recently-released film:



> Back in 2001, a movie based on the Dungeons and Dragons roleplaying game was released. It can charitably be described as, "Not all that it could have been." At the time many fans pondered why Wizards of the Coast had allowed an inexperienced director to adapt their best-known product using his own (not particuarly impressive) homebrew campaign world as a basis, rather than using some of their best-selling novels as a source, such as RA Salvatore's Drizzt Do'Urden books or, the more popular suggestion, the epic Dragonlance saga by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman. Well, in 2006 it appears that someone finally took the (rather obvious) move of licensing the Dragonlance world and series to be used as the basis of a movie trilogy.
> 
> For readers of a particular age (those who grew up in the mid-1980s), Dragonlance is as seminal a fantasy touchstone as Tolkien. The original Dragonlance Chronicles (Dragons of Autumn Twilight, Dragons of Winter Night and Dragons of Spring Dawning) is a traditional tale of a band of heroes who come together and get embroiled in the ongoing war between the armies of dragons, led by the dark goddess Takhisis, and the forces of light, represented by the god Paladine. Over the course of many battles and adventures, they eventually succeed and overthrow the Dark Queen. What is more interesting, however, is the internal journey many of the heroes undertake, most notably that of the extremely morally ambiguous mage Raistlin, who is torn between his loyalty to his friends and his own thirst for power, which forms the basis of the superior sequel series, The Dragonlance Legends (Time of the Twins, War of the Twins, and Test of the Twins).
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimward (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Dragonlance: Dragons of Autumn Twilight - The Movie*

I rented this, thinking to watch it with my 12 year old, but had to turn it off at the aforementioned point (the thwarted ambush outside Solace).  Was disappointed also, again for the aforementioned reasons....


----------



## Ice fyre (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Dragonlance: Dragons of Autumn Twilight - The Movie*

This sounds truly awful, the reason i suspect it was done so cheaply to avoid losing a lot of money at the box office. One of the copporate marking manager likley thought, hey a cartoons a cartoon isnt it? Kids like cartoons! Oooo I smell a marketing opurtunity, and if it dosnt do well, well hey we've not lost too much. 

I suspect we will see this in bargain bins around the world very shortly.


----------



## manns41078 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Dragonlance: Dragons of Autumn Twilight - The Movie*

This adaptation stuck to the book quite well, but it was done so poorly and the voice acting was like they actors were only given one line per week to read.  The whole thing felt rushed and just awful.  The animated Lord of The Rings was a ton better and I think they were trying to aim for quality somewhat like that, but what a miss.
I really think Wizards would have done better with a quality live action movie.  I actually think the SciFi channel would have done better with a low budget adaptaiton of this with men in rubber draconian suits.
Oh and my favorite part of the book were Goldmoon dies and resurrects was skipped thru in a matter of 2 seconds.  The scene in the book was quite grusome and heart-wrenching.  The movie was like "oh Goldmoon died, wait there she is!"
Quite laughable, don't waste money on this.


----------



## kaelcarp (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Dragonlance: Dragons of Autumn Twilight - The Movie*

I have always been baffled about the lack of a decent D&D movie. The books are so popular. Particularly post-LOTR movies, it is surprising that we haven't seen one. I think the best move would be to adapt Salvatore's work. While I have read only a little and haven't read many D&D books in years and years, his seemed cinematic to me.


----------

